# BHGS1567-2 allstar?



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone have any info or expierience with this blank? Looking for another 8nbait/anchor rod. Cant find much info on it. Its 13ft (I would cut down to 12.5 or 12ft) rated to 10oz. Just looking to get some opinions.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Allstar 1509 is rated at 10+ also,both will throw heavy. I have one here. hard to find info due to production being stopped years back
Try contacting Nickaway at Breakawayusa.com he might have the info you need


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have an allstar 1567-2 at the shop if ya need one... 

JAM


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I hAve one. Think I cut it down to a 12'r. It loves 8 and a lg bait.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the info guys


----------

